# Wifes Walther PPK



## D4 (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anyone know of replacement slide springs? The factory spring is so stiff my wife can hardly chamber a round in her gun.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 20, 2016)

While I'm not well versed in semi auto pistols
The tension of the springs are there for the ability to chamber the next round depending on the ammo used, not for the shooters ability to chamber the round.

Some certain firearms manufacturers have a few differing spring tensions depending on the rounds that may be used. 

Basically a spring that is very light and may suit her ability to chamber the round might not be sufficient to chamber a round by the bullet that was fired.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

Had the same problem D4 with a Glock I bought my wife, she couldn't load the mag, nor rack the slide.  Bought her a wheel gun.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 20, 2016)

The spring rate is selected so that the slide will stay in battery until the bullet has left the bore and the pressure in the bore falls to safe levels. The PPK is a pure blow back action and the ONLY thing keeping the slide in battery is the spring. You can't mess with it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 21, 2016)

rayjay said:


> The spring rate is selected so that the slide will stay in battery until the bullet has left the bore and the pressure in the bore falls to safe levels. The PPK is a pure blow back action and the ONLY thing keeping the slide in battery is the spring. You can't mess with it.




X-2...Bought my wife a PPKs in 1980, and recently
replaced the auto with a 357 snubby with 38+P
handloaded ammo....lots easier for her to load and not
have to worry about an external safety....just point
and pull the trigger..


----------



## frankwright (Nov 21, 2016)

It is more about technique than springs and power. I have taught a good many women how to rack the slide of a gun that they said is too hard. 
Search Youtube for videos like "rack the slide like a lady" etc and it shows a simple technique of using the  four fingers of the support hand and a push-pull motion.
Easier to do than explain.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 22, 2016)

easy answer is the Sig 238


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 24, 2016)

just goes to show you that you should have her try the weapon before buying it. 
i cant tell you how many times i tried to surprise my wife with a new gun that she couldnt operate or shoot well. 
i finally learned that a trip to a well stocked gun range was much cheaper.
i was amazed at how different her wants and needs were from my perceptions.


----------



## GA native (Dec 20, 2016)

Give her one of those spring loaded hand strengthener things. Cheaper than a new revolver.

As others said about the lighter springs, the pistol may not function right.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 20, 2016)

The trigger pull on all the Walther PPK's I've ever shot or handled have been too long and too heavy. Very much like a DA revolver.
Although the Bersa Thunder is a very similar design, and it's known to have a lighter trigger.

As for the recoil spring, I don't think I'd mess with it, BUT, what's the risk in trying a lighter one, if one's available online?  Buy it and try it. If the gun works with a spring a few pounds lighter, and the gun isn't going to be shot a whole lot, just occasional practice to keep one's familiarity with it, that should be fine. If the spring doesn't work, you've only wasted $10 or $15 right?  

Personally, I'd look at some of the new striker-fired .380 pistols. Walther has one, and so does Ruger.  Safe-action type trigger mechanisms, like what Glocks use.  And let's not forget the Glock 42, also. I tried one and really liked it, but it had some jamming issues with Winchester White Box ammo.

______ EDITED  TO   ADD ________


A "Recoil Calibration Pak" is available from Wolff Gunsprings for the Walther PPK / PPKS in .380 caliber: 

Recoil Calibration Pak - Contains 1 each of the above reduced power recoil springs
 in 14 lb., 15 lb, 16 lb, and 17 pound recoil springs. 

_[The FACTORY STANDARD spring is a 20 lb. rating]
[If you want an extra-strong spring for use with +P ammo, go up to 24 lbs.]_

Three extra power firing pin springs are also included.

SKU	  13187

DESCRIPTION	 WALTHER PPK, PPKS 9mm(.380), RECOIL CALIB PAK	  

 PRICE $	24.99	

https://www.gunsprings.com/WALTHER/PPK & PPKS 9mm (.380)/cID1/mID70/dID305


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 20, 2016)

trade the PPK for a CCP. you will thank me later.


----------

